# HIC's Flavour Art Notes



## NewOobY (31/3/16)

Hi Fellow DIY'ers,

As my previous post about HIC, I really like what he does and his notes are very insightful, kinda like DIYORDIE - just different. I wonder if hic also sounds like a stoner. Anyways sorry about the side track there. In my opinion HIC is like a FlavourArt junky he mainly uses FA.

Anyways here are his notes for FA concentrates.

If this is not allowed, please delete the post also sorry if it is not allowed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (31/3/16)

Apparently his stuff is copyrighted, hence I added the entire PDF. Here are some notes, just the first few - there are tons - I think he has notes on the entire FA range. Trust me gentlemen it is a good reference point. For noobies and veterans alike. Enjoy.
*
FA 7 Leaves*
FlavourArt describes this tobacco blend as containing “the most interesting
components” of fire cured, bright leaf, burley, shade, perique, latakia, and oriental
tobaccos. Their description says “light undertone of dried leaves, woody nuances and a
spicy touch.” Pay little attention to the tobacco flavors they list; focus on their description
instead! Many distinctive aspects of those tobaccos are NOT part of this flavor. You will
not taste the strong, dark smoke of Latakia, for example. Expect a light, dry, bright,
cigarette-like blend with with sweet “high notes” of anise and light smokiness on exhale.
If you are replacing cigarettes with vapes, this and FA Max Blend are two to try first. Mix
7 Leaves at 2-3% standalone. Let it steep for the flavors to blend - it will gain some
strength with age. If you like 7 Leaves but want a bit bolder tobacco flavor, try adding
FA Cuban Supreme. If you like the mildness of 7 Leaves and want another mild tobacco
blend, see FA Maxx Blend. 7 Leaves is useful as a non-tobacco flavor, too. It can add
the sweet-on-the-tongue effect of FA Anise without clear anise flavor when used at 1%
or less in recipes, especially with citrus flavors.

*FA Almond*
Sweet-almond flavor, very much like almond extract. Use it in bakery vapes just like
you’d use almond extract when baking. To reduce the sweetness, use Almond with a
little FA Nut Mix - this tastes more like raw almonds. Add some Almond when using
Coconut for a classic flavor pairing and more complexity. A little almond can change the
cherry/almond accent in FA Vanilla Tahiti to definite almond-vanilla. If you’re looking for
bitter-almond flavor (like in amaretto), see Marzipan. This is not a roasted or toasted nut
flavor, but little accents of Oak Wood, TFA Brown Sugar, and/or Black Fire in a recipe
can give that effect.

*FA Amber see FA Liquid Amber
FA Anise*
Bright, sweet, pure star-anise flavor with a characteristic sweetness on your tongue as
you inhale. For a sweet and cool effect with subtle anise flavor, use 0.5% or less in your
recipe. Anise makes fruits taste bright, cool, and sweeter at a fraction of a percent - or
adds distinctive anise flavor over 1%. It brightens dark licorice flavors perfectly; some
dark licorice candies include anise oil for exactly that flavor. Anise can sweeten and
lighten tobacco mixes; it is one of the flavors in FA 7 Leaves tobacco blend. Anise is a
classic with all citrus flavors and combines well with (and sweetens!) most fruits. It’s a 
nice twist to add to your favorite minty vape. Anise flavor does not change as you pass
3%; it just gets stronger. FA Anise and TFA Absinthe are interchangeable in most
recipes.

*FA Apple (Stark)*
Mild, mellow, realistic apple juice flavor, like Stark Yellow Delicious apple juice. Mildly
sweet with no tart notes. Apple never dominates a recipe. It blends smoothly with other
flavors and makes an appealing sweetener in fruit blends. Add a little FA Liquid Amber
or FA Brandy to “bake” or “ferment” Apple. FA Walnut can accentuate Apple flavor in a
recipe and the apple part of Apple Pie. For bold, crisp, bright apple flavor, see FA Fuji.

*FA Apple Pie*
Savory crust with some flavor of Apple, a little bit creamy with steeping, and light spice
that many people will not notice. Apple Pie is not very sweet or fruity. The apple flavor is
easily covered by other fruits, especially dark fruits and berries, so adding a small touch
of Apple Pie to your other fruit can make a tasty pie. Classic American apple pie would
begin here but require additional FA Apple and/or Fuji plus extra cinnamon flavor - at the
very least. For a cobbler-type crust flavor try a 2:1 ratio of Apple Pie: FA Cookie. Adding
Cookie to replace part of Apple Pie also helps minimize the apple, so you can get a
crust flavor that works well with light fruit flavors. FA Joy brings out the spice flavor.

*FA Apricot*
Fresh, juicy, ripe apricot - realistic flavor with just the right level of natural sweetness. It
can seem weak used standalone, but Apricot blends great with other fruits. Coconut
accents it well. Makes excellent apricot brandy (with FA Brandy) and apricot rum (with
FA Jamaican Rum), which can be used for cocktail-type vapes. To 'bake' Apricot, use a
little Brandy or Jamaican Rum along with a touch of TFA Brown Sugar. FA Peach can
boost Apricot flavor; FA Pear is the ideal sweetener for Apricot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

